# New to here?



## MikeJonesWho (Dec 14, 2005)

Ok I just started growing again. Last grow I did outside and made ruffly 7,000 grams off 50 plants.
The grow before that I had much much more but we grew it in a corn field and had 5 big ass garbage bags filled up picked during the day left the bags in the field and was going to get em at night and the cops got emm.
I'm new to growing indoors and I am out of money with no job.
But I have 4 plants sprouted and I put them in some soil from outside under the snow and mixed that with some soil I found laying around the house from other plants.
Heres what I got!
Some flood lights that go outside and they are like 65w and really shitty.
But I have grow room that nobody will ever find it isnt even at my house.
Its in a basement and its kinda cold there but I have a space heater.
I got one roll of foil to reflect the light.
I'm tired of being broke and this must work you guys prolly just do it becuase you can and its a hobby i'm doing it becuase there is no jobs and no money.
Also ive got a lil bubbler I made out of a mason jar and a lil cup. filled it up with rocks from a fish tank and a o2 pump from a fish tank.
I need advice here!
The cheapest setups!
Even the cheapest setup under 50$ that can got from walmart.

Heres what I need advice!
and the cheapest setup for 4 plants maybe 4 - 8 under 50 bucks and how do I make a good hydro system and where should I buy the things needed and what are they called and prices!

Just a lil guide pretty much. And I have grown a plant indoors before and I added some miracle grow sticks and the thing grow 11 foot tall and was about 6 foot wide we got like 7 ounces off that one. I dont want a 11 foot tall weed plant, for alot of reason. I would much rather go for 8 plants that are bushy and not so tall.

Please post advice!


----------



## GanjaGuru (Dec 14, 2005)

If you grew an 11 foot tall plant with miracle grow plant food stakes under floodlights, you're a master grower and there's no advice I can give you.


----------



## skunk (Dec 14, 2005)

dam good answer ganga.kid just keep doin what you was doin before.maybe top it while in the veg stage to keep shorter .


----------



## MikeJonesWho (Dec 15, 2005)

I'm a master grower  I dont know maybe it was beginers luck 

I dont have miracle grow stakes now.

Heres what I do have.

Miracle Grow Plant food - they are like tons of little pellets you drop in the soil.

Also i'm thinking if I should make the soil like half soil from wal mart and half soil from outside since its all snowy out and I hear the soil would have alot of nitrogen in it. + my neighbors wife grows in her back yard next to my fence. She planted flowers last year that should have only grown about 2 foot tall and the damn things grew higher then the fence. So i'm thinking of getting some soil from around the plants mix it with the miracle grow pellets and some tomatoes and mix that with a bag of soil from wal mart.

Also ive got a spray I made. It's a Vitamine pill humans are supposed to take every morning. I ground 4 pills up to powder and dissolved into water and mixed with water and put them in a spray bottle.

I'm just wondering how a plant would react to a few shots of spray every now and then.

I was also thinking of buying some cool whites from wal mart 3 of them for 5 plants growing in a closet.

Now the closet is pretty small enough room for 5 plants lined up next to each other.

And I have a old bud lite light that is supposed to go over a pool table that fits into the closet perfectly. The walls are covered with alumin foil and there is cardboard behind that to keep it nice and warm carpet on the floor and the plants are on a platform about a foot off the ground. Also I have an o2 machine in there adding o2 8 hours out of everyday.

Right now i'm just thinking of things I could add to make it a super plant monster. Stuff that is free and easy to find. Organic stuff.

They started to sprout today. The weed was pretty much crap to I mean it was ok. its going for 20 bucks for 2.5 grams so use that. 

Is there a way to get more THC to grow in the plant well get the plant to make more THC and buds?

Cuase like I said i'm new to indoor growing. everyother time I just took the quad out and planted all over the county. and let them go for 3 to 4 months.
LEt me know any advice would be good.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Dec 15, 2005)

You need to come up with 1 story and stick with it.
You said in your first post you grew an 11-foot plant indoors with plant food stakes & spotlights (impossible btw) and now you say you've never grown indoor before.

-Only 3 types of light grow pot: Fluorescent (poor), MH (better), HPS (best).
-Human vitamins are worthless for plants.  Plants aren't people.
-miracle grow products are shitty.
-You won't grow much pot by planting seeds everywhere and then going back in 3 or 4 months.

Before you do anything else you need to read a grow book.
And quit making stuff up.


----------



## Hick (Dec 15, 2005)

http://greenmanspage.com/guides/ 
*READ* would be the best advice I can think of.


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Dec 15, 2005)

i would love to see an 11 foot plant....none the less indoors. i think ganga is the only one here close to having a pic of a plant that big


----------



## MikeJonesWho (Dec 15, 2005)

Well my closet was in a room with cathedral ceiling so I would say it was at least 11 foot tall. and yah aside from that plant ive never grown indoors.

And cool whites work just fine if u have enough.

Plus I would say miracle grow works well if you do it right.

So listen here ok little *****, you must not be growing or you live in some backwoods town and are used to little shit. Cuase I did have an 11 foot plant and it was still growing when I was busted by my parents cuase the smelled pot all in the house. and the house is pretty much a mansion. It was 11 foot tall like one gaint stem that just kept growing, understand now?

So dont diss miracle grow or vitamine pills cuase i'm doing something your not and I got an 11 foot tall plant, idiot. Instead of being a little ***** you should join the conversation and toss in some input instead of being a little *****.

Now like I asked before would using outside soil be ok becuase of the nitrogen from the snow?

and a few shots of spray that have alot of vitamins the plant needs would that be good or not? Cuase plants naturally produce vitamins but if it didnt have to you know it would save alot of energy and maybe grow better.

Like I said I am not into growing little rinky dink shrubs. I want gaint insane jack and the beanstalk plants.


----------



## FrostyNugz420 (Dec 15, 2005)

Bro you need to drop that ******* attitude if you want help. Besides you're the little ***** that can't keep your story straight.


----------



## Hick (Dec 15, 2005)

roflmao..."Caught by my parents"..? Dammit, ehh. Be glad it wasn't the cops and they jailed your parents, confiscated the house and put you in a juvinile facility.


----------



## Insane (Dec 15, 2005)

LOL I call bullshit..something tells me that that our buddy MikeJonesWho is probly some little 12 year old punk who doesn't even have hair on his nuts, and he's trying to give us a hard time for calling him out on his RIDICULOUS story(s)

PS MikeJonesWho, don't expect to get much advice from anyone on these forums. We're mostly allergic to assholes.


----------



## MikeJonesWho (Dec 16, 2005)

man go grow some pot and talk about a 12 year olds nuts some more.


----------



## adam420 (Dec 16, 2005)

I grow my weed plants in my basement and it's right next to my living room and my parents can't spell it at all. The only time i have problems is when there hanging and drying in the basement and then only when the door opens and it's always my mom. She can't stand it even when i come in to the house after somking she always says something. like you stink.


----------



## FrostyNugz420 (Dec 16, 2005)

Adam, you need to tell your parents about your plants.  Or else ditch them because you're putting more than yourself at risk when growing.  If you're leary about telling the parentals just think, getting grounded is better than being put in jail or having your parents put in jail if you get caught by the leos.


----------



## hardrockstoner (Dec 16, 2005)

Well, Mike I have to call it like I see it too. 

<<I dont want a 11 foot tall weed plant, for alot of reason. I would much rather go for 8 plants that are bushy and not so tall.>>

<<Like I said I am not into growing little rinky dink shrubs. I want gaint insane jack and the beanstalk plants.>>


----------



## FrostyNugz420 (Dec 16, 2005)

you forgot the part where he said that he got 7 ounces off of the 11 footer. but was that before or after his parents busted him? Hmmm....


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Dec 16, 2005)

MikeJonesWho said:
			
		

> And cool whites work just fine if u have enough.





hahahahahahha, i hope you have over 1 million of them things


----------



## skunk (Dec 16, 2005)

hey mikey dont go anywhere you cracken my ass up .and can someone else inform me on that one i didnt know snow had nitrogen in it i thought it was just acid from pollution now a days . also mikey i think if you are or was getting soil fomr a flower bed i would say you need to read a book or 2 too see that most flowers and shrubs like marijuana need different nutrients . like for instance perentials need alot of acid as for marijuana need alot of npp . which i think if you gave your marijuana that much acid it may have been 11 inchec and died and you are now here to find out what went wrong . cause if i grew a 11 foot plant i would not look this forum up to ask questions . i wouldve looked it up to give answers . so why dont you quit calling my friends names and be honest with your self so we can maybe over look your name calling and childishness.


----------



## MikeJonesWho (Dec 17, 2005)

Well ima just stay outa these conversations and listen cuase ya'll dont wanna give up any tricks.

I started 5 news ones planted in a pot and walla they are already 2 inches tall. i'll post some pictures of my floodlights. ima train them to grow out the shelf they are on and down at an angle. I hope


----------



## GanjaGuru (Dec 17, 2005)

MikeJonesWho said:
			
		

> Well ima just stay outa these conversations and listen cuase ya'll dont wanna give up any tricks.
> 
> I started 5 news ones planted in a pot and walla they are already 2 inches tall. i'll post some pictures of my floodlights. ima train them to grow out the shelf they are on and down at an angle. I hope


 
Yeah yeah, train them to grow down with your spotlights.


----------



## adam420 (Dec 17, 2005)

I don't live with my parents, lol. i'm 23. I ment like when they come over and shit.


----------



## FrostyNugz420 (Dec 17, 2005)

adam420 said:
			
		

> I don't live with my parents, lol. i'm 23. I ment like when they come over and shit.


 
My bad Bro!


----------



## Insane (Dec 17, 2005)

MikeJonesWho..do you know anything..I mean anything, at all, about growing marijuana?!?!

You know what, don't even answer that. I know the answer. No. _You don't know anything about growing marijuana._ Know how I know that? Because I know a little bit, and even knowing a little bit makes it easy to spot the bullshit in your stories.


----------



## adam420 (Dec 17, 2005)

that's ok. My parents don't care I grow, my mom thinks my setup is cool and the whole prossess. They don't mine me even smoking it. Me and my 24 year old sister smokes it together around them sometimes too.


----------



## MikeJonesWho (Dec 18, 2005)

Well I changed over from flood lights to 3 floros and 2 120w cool whites.
The soil is 1/2 mix with old old house pot soil 1/2 of that is soil from outside along with vitamins from vitamin pills tomato juice from old tomatoes and miracle grow plant food. and thats all mixed with new potting soil from wal mart.

I got 6 plants growing in a tiny ass little bowl now and when I get enough cash for some new soil i'll be moving them.

Few questions:

When your plant is just a baby with only like 4 leaves and its green as hell what does that mean? I am talking like neon green green and I also have a fatter dark green plant and I dont think that they are the same breed.

Also I am leaving the lights on 24/7 .. Should I?
For 6 plants in big coffee cans with 2 cools whites and 3 floros... is that enough light?

C'mon on now yo umaster growers who know everything...


----------



## skunk (Dec 18, 2005)

mikey jones .how old are you ? i am trying my best not to insult you or be rude .but you are not ******* listening to anybody. why feed pot plant tomatoe juice ? that is like cannabolism . also why are you giving a plant human vitamins after ganga told you not to ? and why use old soil that is probably dryed out and no nutrients ? if you dont want critisism from people in this forum i suggest you go and read evry post in this forum where other people have ask questions and have gotten answers .ps neon green is not as you say green as hell as a matter of fact it is closer to yellow if anything . so please get you head out of your ASS and listen ,read , pay attention , and get a pair of glasses ,and then come back and ask 1 question at a time that makes sense.and for god sakes dont lie .and maybe if you take a pic someone might tell you what is wrong .i use to work with the mental retarded so i have a kind heart and plenty of patients. but trying to help people who just lazy minded and dont want to help there self i or noone in this forum will tolerate that .


----------



## Insane (Dec 18, 2005)

Everything skunk said is %100 true and I could not agree more. 

We will try and help you, but when you get advice from experienced growers, you need to F***ING listen or those experienced growers will get fed up because like skunk said, we can't help you if you won't listen and follow the advice given. We can try and help you, but if you don't listen then don't expect much help.


----------



## MikeJonesWho (Dec 18, 2005)

lol maybe I smoke to much eh?! 
but its growing into the monster plant I wanted and I am doing something right here. BTW I lived with my parents 5 years ago and that was the only plant I ever grew inside and if you smoke like I smoke you would know that it is hard to remember 5 years ago. 
And I know what I am doing like I said ive grown alot outdoor but the plants look different the are much lighter then when I grew outside.
I mean do I really need a zillion posts on this board to be a grower?!
all I asked is what you thought of what I had going with no funds and the shit i'm using.
AND I will be adding a vial of enbalming fluid to thsi and calling it hydro and selling it for 15 $ a gram.
see..


----------



## FrostyNugz420 (Dec 18, 2005)

embalming fluid!? ***!!! do you even know what embalming fulid is?


----------



## Insane (Dec 18, 2005)

MikeJonesWho said:
			
		

> AND I will be adding a vial of enbalming fluid to thsi and calling it hydro and selling it for 15 $ a gram.
> see..


 
No.........No.......No.......No........No...........No.............No.................NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

READ A F***ING GROW GUIDE FOR YOUR OWN SAKE IF YOU REALIZE THAT WHAT GOES INTO YOUR PLANTS GOES INTO YOU THEN YOU WILL REALIZE BY FEEDING YOUR PLANTS F***ED UP FOOD YOU WILL GET F***ED UP CHEMICALS IN YOUR POT WHICH MEANS F***CKED UP CHEMICALS IN YOUR BODY!!!!!

Im sorry I lost it there, but I've had about enough of your absolute stupidity and un willingness to listen and learn. I wont be posting on this thread anymore, or any thread MikeJonesWho starts.

Sorry if I've offended any fellow growers with this post, but I can't handle this damn newbie anymore.


----------



## skunk (Dec 19, 2005)

hey insane thanks for backing me up on that 1 i feel same way know i aint even gonna answer him i was tempted to give him a little pat on the back for asking about the flouresents then i got to the last paragraph and i was like frostynugz *** that done it for me too dude .and as for you mike whoever please get a life  hey as a matter of fact you want to have a monster grow ill give you some growers advice but please dont tell anyone i told you this . its a growers secret . are you excited yet . okay first go find a chicken coupe replace all your soil with chicken shit very high in nitrogen .okay 2nd wait 30 min then add you embalming fluid . okay 3rd find your best friend and have him ejaculate very important that you stick it in your mouth as soon as or before it comes out so no air will pollute it then chew on it so acids from your salava will break the sugars down mix with at least 7 buttox hairs of his left inner cheek find a scab on him suck his blood nibble on scabwith front two teeth for 5 min. then mix with your tomatoe juice . pour all combined ingredients on plant wait 5 min . 5 pick you a shovel stick plant and soil in your ass and the next day you will have the plant of your dreams .


----------



## FrostyNugz420 (Dec 19, 2005)

ROFLMAO!!! Im still wondering where the embalming fluid comes into play myself.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Dec 19, 2005)

This MikeJonesWho character isn't legit.
That is, he's not a real grower looking for real advice, just a jerk who is basically yanking our chain.

Sad to say, MikeJonesWho's form of entertainment is to **** with people and waste their time. 
You know Mike, it's people like you who cause experienced growers to give up on helping people.
How about leaving the advice-seeking to those who really need it?


----------



## MikeJonesWho (Dec 19, 2005)

Dont piss me off ************* or ill report you to the cops. Growing pot isnt legit dumbass's. So try to shake down a crooke you will only get crooked back.


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Dec 19, 2005)

MikeJonesWho said:
			
		

> I started 5 news ones planted in a pot and walla they are already 2 inches tall. i'll post some pictures of my floodlights. ima train them to grow out the shelf they are on and down at an angle. I hope




hahahha


----------



## Insane (Dec 19, 2005)

MikeJonesWho said:
			
		

> Dont piss me off ************* or ill report you to the cops. Growing pot isnt legit dumbass's. So try to shake down a crooke you will only get crooked back.


 
Ok, so I lied, I will make one more post on this thread.

No one here is trying to "shake you down", we are simply pointing out that when it comes to growing pot you might as well have two left hands. Useless.

And wait a second...I believe you told us you were currently growing a few pot plants yourself, and not just that, but that you have grown A LOT of pot. Now if this is true then Im pretty sure you wouldn't be in much of a hurry to contact any sort of policing agency. 

Don't try and intimidate people over the internet. Its like the special olympics, even if you win, you're still retarded. 

I take that back, people who compete in the special olympics certainly don't deserve to be compared to _you. _

Basically what Im saying is, do your worst, ************.


----------



## smokey (Dec 19, 2005)

I just cant begin to understand why someone would want to turn anyone in, over the same shit there doing. Look here kid and i know that YOU are one. WHAT GO'S AROUND, COME'S AROUND! So you might want to shut the hell up befor your mouth overloads your ASS!


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Dec 20, 2005)

BLING BLING








(positive reinforcement)


----------



## Slowhand (Dec 20, 2005)

I hate to say anything but i can't help it.The mentaly handicaped have more going on in there brains than you do young Mikey.You should probably quit smoking because it's more to enlighten the brain, but you do have to have one to begin with!


----------



## MikeJonesWho (Dec 20, 2005)

retartds


----------



## skunk (Dec 20, 2005)

mickey please go to bed . and shut the **** up . youarent funny anymore your just plain ignorant . also i didnt even click on your post to waste my time it popped up in email befor i went to forum .so please dont feel like you have my attention . now goto bed .


----------



## Nugget123 (Dec 20, 2005)

GanjaGuru knows ALL


----------



## skunk (Dec 20, 2005)

you leaving my good friend hick out .i think they probably run neck to neck . and im catching up lol. joking guys . give me another 20 years .


----------

